# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Caesar IV , any luck in Wine or Crossover?

## zami

I just got a shiny little gift, Caesar IV.

Has anyone had any luck running this game under Wine or Crossover?  

Or even Cedega?  I haven't got Cedega, but presumably if it runs under Cedega, it's just a matter of tweaking to get it to run under Wine or Crossover, yes?

I can dual boot into Windows, but that partion is already crammed full of games and I'm not ready to decide on what to delete.  I'm hoping I can avoid that decision altogether! 

-zami

----------


## scrooge_74

I use to play Ceasar III in wine no problem, but maybe is still to new for wine to run under it.

You shold try to run it and report back at http://winehq.org your results

----------

